# Lookin' for AVR and Speaker System....



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

HELLO, and HAPPY TURKEY DAY! 


Bottom line, I guess it boils down to findingna AVR/Speaker setup that sound better,fuller, and less tinty than your basic Sony,Panasonic,LG,Pioneer or Samsung Theater In A Box systems, (HTiab) that won't break the bank and will have some staying power.

:wave: OK, I have the TV, Time Warner DVR,now looking for a AVR receiver. Don't have loads of money, but don't want a cheap, tinty,sounding HTiab speaker system. YES, I DO KNOW YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR,BUT....There's got to be a middle ground,without spending a modest $1,000 on both the AVR and the speakers.

Are Component speakers better than HTiab speakers? I'm guess YEAH!

Besides being unindated with all the decoding, upswitching, upconverting, neural sound,THX,etc.,etc., now I have to be concerned with finding matched,unmatched or timbered or un-timbered speaker sound.

I want good speakers and better than HTiab, so I guess it's component time for me.

What I saw at Circuit City was this:

2)Polk Audio PLK M10 2-way bookshelf, 89db
2)PLK M20 (amp power recom, 20-150w) or M50 Floor monitor,
1)PLK Center CS10,
1)PSW Sub 10"

Or

Polk RMS75 5Channel for about ($350.00)
Polk RM10 Speaker System setup (5 plus sub) ($204.50)
Are good prices for these polks? Are Polks even worth the money or should I check out other lines?

The room I'll be putting this in for now, is about a 12' x 9', and can do just fine with 5.1 receiver, BUT IF I ever wanted to move to that bigger room in the house, a 7.1 channel would be more sensible. I don't want to buy two AVRS.
Do you know if I could use only a 5.1 setup in a 7.1 AVR setup without any consequences?

And I'm entertaining with one of these AVR's:
(these are BestBuy prices not Fry's or Amazon) The Yamaha is a little pricey for me)

Pioneer VSX-1018 AH 7.1 (910w) ($430.00)
Pioneer VSX-918 5.1 (120w) ($265.00)
Onkyo TXSR-606 7.1 (90wx7) ($338.00)
Yamaha RX-V633 7.1 (665w) ($500.00)

It sounds very stupid and naive to think I could get a killer system for less than $700.00, but could I possibly? 

What I think...
I will need 3 HDMI in the AVR - 1 out and two in, minimum)
TV HDMI to AVR,
Blueray HDMI to AVR,
TimeWarner HDMI to AVR

Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved to System Recommendations... welcome to the Shack... :T

You can definitely do better than HTIB and you can get a good system for $750. I won't get your hopes up and say it's a "killer" system, but a good system.

I would suggest shopping online, you can usually save a bit and get more product. In many cases pay no tax.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Folks around here suggest the Onkyo systems as good starter systems, as they have a real receiver and reasonable sub/sat speakers, and don't cost a mint. Click on the link in Sonnie's sig above this post to take a look.

Another route is to buy a good AVR, and a decent set of L+R main speakers, some cheap surrounds and a decent sub, and then run phantom center until funds allow you to buy a center, and then replace the surrounds still later. You can also splurge on the first three items, then DIY a sub.

Just some thoughts.

And welcome to the Shack, Jimbo!


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Tenzip, and Sonnie,
Thanks for the warm welcome! :jiggy:

Since I am a first time home theater system buyer, well second, if you count my 1997 Sony Prologic STR-D611 receiver and a few regular sony speakers for that Faux surround sound back then... But why must I buy an "ENTRY LEVEL" system? That is the talk on many other forums. 

Is it because I don't want to spend $3,000.00, $2,000.00, or even $1,000.00 towards a decent system? Your right, I don't want that HTiab sound, but something a bit higher quality. I used to play drums for many years,now I listen to all kinds of music,but mainly classic rock, and sax driven jazz,so I would like the drums and cymbals to be crisp and clean. 

This is as bad as looking for my TV, which i waited for two years for the technology to catch up a little..first it was Sony Bravia, then Sharp Aquos,then I ended up with a Samsung A750...I'm happy with it, but now need a decent AVR and speakers. Someone mentioned Energy Take five speakers. They are from Canada, they are mildly priced,but I personally have not heard much about them in the states.

I can nt afford Klipsch,or Bose,but there has to be something out there in the middle ground. :surrender: Thanks again guys and I will check out your links.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

What equipment, if any, do you already have? And what exactly is your budget? I gathered from your first post that it was in the $700-1000 range, is that correct?

If you already have, for example, a small surround system, then those speakers will work fine for surrounds until you have more cash. You could even use one for a center if you want. I started with my 2 channel speakers as my L+R mains, bought some el-cheapo surrounds from e-bay, and a cheap AVR to run everything using phantom center. Then I managed to get my hands on the center that matched my mains, not an easy or cheap task, and then I got the baby version of my mains for surrounds still later. ebay provided a (barely adequate, but cheap) subwoofer. And then bought a good pre/pro and 7 channel amp. All the above took several years, and I still don't have a decent sub, just that old 10" that struggles to keep up. I bought some used 15" drivers intending to do an IB sub, but SWMBO nixed that, so they're eventually going to go in sealed boxes scattered about the HT room.

I guess what I'm saying is, start with one piece of equipment, or a couple, and make do with the rest until you can get what you want.

IMO, you'll never get 'great' sound out of a complete system in the price range you're looking for, but you can get a really good start on a 'great' system for that amount. Since your room is relatively small, it won't take outrageous equipment to fill it with sound. Think of it as a process rather than a single task.

I'm not going to suggest any particular brand of speakers, as that requires personal listening. I have Klipsch, but not everyone enjoys the sound of Klipsch. Hope that helps, and feel free to ask more. We wouldn't be here answering if we didn't enjoy it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given that your receiver is the heart of any Home theater system you dont want to skimp in that area. Onkyo has some of the best bang for buck receivers right now. I would suggest looking at getting an Onkyo 706 as it has a few more features including THX certification and is a good step up from the 606.

As stated above, start with a good set of front speakers and spend the rest of the $500 on them and continue to use what you already have for the surrounds. I like towers over bookshelves as generally they play lower and as you wont have the money for a sub right off the start its a better choice.

I might add as well that a 12x9 room is fairly large and you'll need some decent front speakers to fill the space without over driving them.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Thanks!*

Thank you. It's warm and fuzzy here compared to some other A/V Forum sites.
I mentioned I have that old 1997,but in finding the Amp receiver, I found it was 1994, a 14 year old Sony STR-D611, and the speakers,but they are in storage, and I really don't want to use that receiver with my new TV because I'm guessing for one, that they have RCA plugs, and I want to hang my TV on a waiting mount on the wall w/o using any old style cabling. 

The speakers I'm guessing should be 8 ohms, so I probably can use the two fronts, a center, and two rears for surround for now????,BUT and a big , if and when I do get a new reciever, can I use ANY speaker, as long as it's 8 ohm rated, even in this old receiver...if I wanted to?

What I have now...
46A750 Samsung and a TimeWarner HD Box, but need to get....
...a Sony Blue Ray 350
...a receiver, either a 5.1 or 7.1 AVR
...better speakers
_____________________________________________
FYI..BTW... technology...gotta love it! The Sony amp - With 8-ohm load, both channels driven,from 40-20,000 hz,rated 70 watts. Dynamic Power ( at 1kHz IHF) (Front) 90 W+90 W (8-ohms), 120W+120W (40hms)...whatever that means,but it dosn't matter.
______________________________________________

On the 5.1 vs the 7.1 issue. Nothing is broadcast in 7.1 at the moment, if I get the 7.1 AVR, could I still use only 5.1 speaker setup without harming the AVR?

There is alot of talk about the NEW soundbars and subwoofer combos...I may feel cheated that I don't have the sound to the back of me..but are they worth the "virtual Surround" experience? 

Tenzip may have welcomed me to the site and invited me to ask questions,but I am so confused about what AVR to get as to what I need in that AVR that you'all might get tired of my redundant questions. Basically, I don't think I want the THiab sound,something above that,but no Audiophile status with spending $2,000.00 for a system. 

So I guess my budget for speakers including a AVR will be in the price range between $575.00 and $800.00...If that's possible. I can piece it together, but I would like instant gratification, hang the TV on the wall, plug in the speakers and AVR, and be done with it. :gah: Thanks a load, and a Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont overwhelm yourself with numbers and specifications. We will walk you through this slowly and will steer you in the right direction.
I dont recommend going with any Sony receiver they just dont measure up to Onkyo, Yamaha, Denon or Marantz.
The Onkyo 706 and many others in that price range will allow for speakers with 6ohms or even 4ohms to be used so that not a big issue these days.
Using a receiver thats 7.1 has no issue running 5.1 only as it automatically knows and runs the surround mode appropriate for that setting.
The sound bar idea has been around for a few years now Yamaha started it and it works but is not as good as the real thing.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Thanks!*



bozobytes said:


> ...my budget for speakers including a AVR will be in the price range between $575.00 and $800.00...If that's possible.


Here you go:

 Onkyo 606 , and  KEF iQ5 , or  Infinity Beta 50 , or  Polk M70  this are floorstanders, if you want you can also look at some bookshelf  KEF iQ3  or  Infinitys  or  Polk 

The best way to go (to get the performance you want) is buying an AVR and a pair of speakers for the front, use your old speakers as surrounds an replace them and your sub little by little.

We were once in your shoes ...so we know how you feel (I started with the Infinity TSS750 system), then we upgraded little by little, you can also look for used speakers if you don't mind and save some $$$ in nice speakers ...


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks again!

You mentioned the bookshelf speakers, an option to the Floorstanding speakers. Is the two way speakers better than the three-way? It looks like the floors are three-way. I might be looking for something maybe to hang on the wall,but not sure. The Polk bookshelf prices are cheaply priced compared to the floors,but are they still a good speaker compared to Infinity?


Do all the newest onkyo like the 606's,and the 706 handle 4 and 6-ohms sound speakers,or should I just stay with the 8-ohms, and do the 4 and 6 Ohm speakers sound better than the 8-ohms in general? Thanks..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> You mentioned the bookshelf speakers, an option to the Floorstanding speakers. Is the two way speakers better than the three-way? It looks like the floors are three-way. I might be looking for something maybe to hang on the wall,but not sure.


Yes, I gave you the two options so you can choose what you're looking for ...it seems that you want bookshelf to hang on the wall or maybe stands.

If a speaker is well designed, a two or three way will sound good ....or even a four way :whistling:



> The Polk bookshelf prices are cheaply priced compared to the floors,but are they still a good speaker compared to Infinity?


Bookshelf are always cheaper than floorstanders ...both are good, but your ears need to decide which one sounds better to you ...:yes:



> Do all the newest onkyo like the 606's,and the 706 handle 4 and 6-ohms sound speakers,or should I just stay with the 8-ohms, and do the 4 and 6 Ohm speakers sound better than the 8-ohms in general? Thanks..


If you can get an AVR where you have the option to select between 4 ohms and 8 ohms is better ...you can use an AVR rated 8 ohms to power 4 ohms speakers, but it will be unstable ...so better safe than sorry.

I'm not technician, so I can't tell you if a 4 ohm will sound better than an 8 ohm ....my suggestion, don't get to carried away for those details, start visiting stores and audition as many speakers as you can to find the perfect speaker for you .....you'll be upgrading in the future anyways :bigsmile:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

You're already getting some good advice, but I can't help but chime in..

Receiver
Argueably the best receivers out there are from Onkyo. I'd look at anything for the 60X to the 80X. You can get some great deals out there, especially if you don't mind a refurbed unit (accessories4less.com is where I steer people to).

Speakers
My go to suggestion for someone on a budget is to buy the front l/r speakers first, then the sub then the surrounds and finally the center. If you're going to skimp someplace, the surrounds is where I might go budget.

Floorstanders vs. Bookshelfs
My opinion is that bookshelf speakers offer a better bang for the buck. I don't think you lose anything until you get into some speakers with some big woofers (like at least 12"). Those are going to be out of your current budget.


----------

